# Painfully Unnecessary Pricing Chart



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 28, 2010)

Painfully Unnecessary Pricing Chart of the Day


 

Hang on a minute! What if a party of 11 shows up? How much would that cost?


----------



## gooblax (Jun 28, 2010)

David Baxter said:


> Hang on a minute! What if a party of 11 shows up? How much would that cost?


 Maybe Ole' Smokey only has 10 seats. So it's up to you if you want to pay $1.00 and $10.00, or $2.00 and $9.00, $3.00 and $8.00... But you have to decide that before you enter and pretend that you were in those groups all along, otherwise the 11th person will just have to miss out since we won't know what to charge for them.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 28, 2010)

More importantly, I think there should be a discount for those who ride the train a second time since there is no cure for chu-chu addiction.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 28, 2010)

For those of you who, like me, had no idea what Daniel was talking about, it may or may not be pone of the following:

Chu Chu - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

YouTube - chu chu karti

YouTube - Chu chu ua - Brigada Bum

YouTube - Chu Chu Rocket (Dreamcast)

YouTube - Chu Chu Chu! - Tegomass

YouTube - Mojacko - Chu Chu Chu (Original Japanese)


----------



## Daniel (Jun 28, 2010)

Fascinating  

(Choo choo is too long to type, anyway.)


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 28, 2010)

There's also a Japanese death metal pop hybrid group singing a song about a rape but I wasn't going to post that. I'm not sure wether it was the band or the song that was called Chu-Chu. Scary.


----------



## Kathy R (Jun 30, 2010)

Chu chu addiction sufferers are also called Train Nuts. They will go to great lengths to ride that train.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 30, 2010)

Such enthusiasts can often be found at Canadian border towns, desperately waiting for the next Amtrak train to NYC or Seattle.


----------

